# Sunset house



## Mikeymutt (Feb 3, 2016)

Whilst out photographing military jets.i finished there and went on to look at a house I was given nearby.that was just a shell.but I spotted this one on route so I went back to look at it.the place is well boarded.apart from the back door.i was pushed for time so I set the lens to infinity and hoped for the best.there was a not lot in the house.looks like work had started to restore it at some point but they had given up on it.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 3, 2016)

Ooo that's nice


----------



## tazong (Feb 3, 2016)

Really lovely pictures, I loved the boat one


----------



## mookster (Feb 3, 2016)

I think you successfully polished a turd here, at least it's better than the one we checked out at the weekend hey.


----------



## smiler (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice that Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 3, 2016)

mookster said:


> I think you successfully polished a turd here, at least it's better than the one we checked out at the weekend hey.



I think turd polisher is going to stick forever.bloody krela ha ha..it certainly was better than that one


----------



## HughieD (Feb 3, 2016)

I think Mooksters summary hits the nail on the head. Top stuff Mikey.


----------



## skankypants (Feb 3, 2016)

Looks nice,,bet this was quite grand at one point...nice find pal


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice one. I love the irony of the painting of two children sat round a fire above a radiator. 
Excellent shots as usual.


----------



## DiggerDen (Feb 3, 2016)

As one of my friends always says - 'You can't polish a turd but you can roll it in glitter'. I always love the colour you add to your photos Mickey and you certainly make this house shine.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 4, 2016)

Nice find and still got it's posh fireplaces.Excellent shots and thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Feb 4, 2016)

Just looking at your pics again, the fire surround in pic nine is really nice, did you get any others of it? Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 4, 2016)

smiler said:


> Just looking at your pics again, the fire surround in pic nine is really nice, did you get any others of it? Thanks



There was some nice fireplaces in here..but these are all the shots I got smiler sorry.time was running out


----------



## smiler (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks Mike, it's nice to see them in situ, too often there's just a bloody hole where they used too be, or worse laying on the floor smashed, really pisses me off that does, have a great weekend and be nice to the boss, tid'nt her fault.
PS,
You wouldn't know of a bunker I could borrow would you


----------



## paulh90 (Feb 5, 2016)

amazing report. thanks for sharing


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 5, 2016)

smiler said:


> Thanks Mike, it's nice to see them in situ, too often there's just a bloody hole where they used too be, or worse laying on the floor smashed, really pisses me off that does, have a great weekend and be nice to the boss, tid'nt her fault.
> PS,
> You wouldn't know of a bunker I could borrow would you



Sadly you see so many holes where the fires have been ripped out..I will be nice smiler.don't you worry.and I don't really know anyone who has a bunker.if I find someone I will let you know ☺


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 5, 2016)

Nice report and photos as normal


----------



## Doodle (Feb 9, 2016)

I did a little report on this one about a year ago, River Cottage. I used to pass it on the way to work every day when I lived nearby and it always looked a tip. I can't remember if the couple that lived here were American or not but they certainly had ties with the local RAF bases. From what I can remember it has only been empty for around two and a half years, obviously the subsidence became too much of an issue. Looks like people have been in and taken bits and pieces as there was a fair bit more to look at when I popped in...


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you doodle for that additional information..it was fairly empty.i will check out your report.


----------



## Doodle (Feb 9, 2016)

smiler said:


> Just looking at your pics again, the fire surround in pic nine is really nice, did you get any others of it? Thanks


Smiler.
Apologies for the crap quality of these two





[/url]P1060283 by BananaMan 83, on Flickr[/IMG]

P1060288 by BananaMan 83, on Flickr


----------



## Doodle (Feb 9, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Thank you doodle for that additional information..it was fairly empty.i will check out your report.


No worries mate, I remember seeing it often when I was a kid and always asking my dad if someone lived there. Did you encounter the grumpy **** who lives on the boat under the bridge?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 9, 2016)

Just looked at your report and there seemed a lot more stuff there.unless I missed it.i was rushing this one.no never saw a soul.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 10, 2016)

Loved these - what a great house that would have been. A real great find - particularly liked the circular window & fireplace in the second pic. Thanks for these, really enjoyed


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 10, 2016)

A nice Pine fire surround completely knackered by the 'Arty' paint stripping originally this would have had a nice marbled effect paint job. This actually tells you something about the original building specs - a tight budget for original owners or not the most important room on this floor. Just look at that stone beauty!


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 10, 2016)

Fantastic, I would of been tempted to move things about a bit and make it look lived it. great post


----------



## smiler (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks Doodle


----------

